# Sticky  Coversure Swindon New Website



## Shiny

We've been specialising in valeting and detailing insurance for over 15 years now and, as time has moved on, our website was beginning to look a little dated.

During those 15 years, our bespoke schemes have been in continuous development with Insurers, adapting to the specific needs of the valeting and detailing industry.

With the help of our sister company, Jensten Technologies, we've updated our website with a much more modern feel and it reflects the specialist insurance products we have available - our bespoke Liability Insurance scheme, goods in transit, unit contents, and exclusive motor trade road risks insurance with generous vehicle value limits of up to £100,000. It is now mobile friendly too!

We've kept our old url of www.valeters-insurance.co.uk but this now directs to the new site of www.coversure.co.uk/swindon/valeting-detailing

Should you require a quotation, please feel free to complete a call back request on the website, or alternatively give us a call on 01793 978051 and we will be happy to help.


----------

